# Have you started your xmas decorations yet?



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I was at a Walmart today and they just had their first load of Easter or St. Patrick's Day stuff delivered to the back of the store.

My townhouse neighbor just put up his Christmas decorations, but had to work around the pumpkins and witches with his lighting. - They like to feed the deer with the pumpkins and apples.

Time is just a changing part of life.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Planning on dusting off my Menorah this week


----------

